# Update on little shelter baby (mikey)



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, for Mikey, it is a little better news. My husband and I just got back from visiting the little boy.
And boy was he going to town with the pink bed. Don't think the little guy is fixed quite yet.

I'm busy trying to get Mikey's attention and I hear my husband asking, "Can we fill out an application yet?" ( Because on Sunday, when he first came in, they were not accepting applications, because he was found and not surrendered, and just knew the original owners would be back to get him. Which still has not happened.

I hear the young girl say to my husband...." Yes, you better go and fill one out". So we run up to the front, my heart is racing, and the young girl behind the desk told us, " There are already two famlies 
who filled out an application and are approved for the adoption, once he is available for adoption."

I nearly burst out in tears. And what was my 4 year old response?? "But we brought him his bed and named him Mikey". Didn't seem to make much of a difference to the young girl.

Do you THINK I would use my one brain cell, and ask, as many times as we have been back and forth to see Mikey, if they are accepting applications?????? Noooooo


I was so obsessed with how he was doing, and horrified that he was there, my whole focus was on him, and thought you could not fill out an application until the 7 days were up, or whatever the law is.

Honestly, I wonder how I even make it through the days sometimes.

So the good news is, Mikey, will soon be going to a good home. And he needs to, because the young man is now a mess, but still so loveable. I can see the effect it is having of not having personal loving contact on little Mikey. He barely looked up at me today.

Here are some pictures. Sorry they are not the best, but you can get somewhat of an idea, of how cute MY little Mikey is.

Just to ease all of your worries though, the Mommy in me felt alot better today, as Mikey was very spunky and like I said, going to town on his little pink pillow. So I know, my little man is a survivor and doesn't have that frigthen, frozen look anymore. I think he wants to marry the little pink bed.


As least the little guy is going to a good home, it just may not be ours and probably won't, unless the other two families change their mind.

But, at least this is coming to a happy ending, for a very special little Mikey.

Thank you all for being there during all of this. 

I will be staying in touch with the shelter and let you know, when Mikey is finally in his forever home.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

AWWWWW...you have a very good attitude about it. I agree though....as long as he gets a good home, that's what matters. BUT....you did bring him a pillow and played with him and stuff. I think that SHOULD stand for something....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You are little Mikey's Angels bringing him his pink bed! He really must be "in love" with it :wub: 
Seriously in love :HistericalSmiley: 

Sorry you weren't able to get the first application for him. But I would fill one out anyway and have it there.
You never know if someone backs out of their adoption application or someone sees your kindness and bumps you up to the top of the line!

Hugs to you and to Mikey!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Can't you call the head of the Rescue Misson and tell him or her that you were told NO application for 7 days and you were abiding by that and then they turn around and take 2 applications before you in that time. It would not hurt to try, after all you were just abiding by the rules!!!!! The baby is beautiful and it was so sweet of you to take him a bed. You heart is large and very giving!!!! Good Luck if you decide to call!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys are so sweet. I did fill out the application and wrote on top " We were the ones to bring the pink bed". Hoping to gain a point or two.

To be quite honest, I was so dumbfounded and speechless, and just hold out hope that the best thing works out for Mikey. And just tried and swallow the Mommy pangs.

Today is my 19th year Wedding anniversary, and I told my husband all I want to do, is go and see Mikey. 

The absolute bright side to this, is the little guy having a forever home, where no big doggies are barking all around him.

hugs to all of you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

don't give up hope, you may well be his new mommy. If not there will be another, promise. by the way HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


----------

